
macOS Big Sur: Has the Dust Finally Settled on Limiting Third-Party Apps? - robenkleene
https://blog.robenkleene.com/2020/06/25/macos-big-sur-has-the-dust-settled-on-limiting-third-party-apps/
======
fsflyer
I don't agree with the premise that Apple hasn't created any new technologies
to create new apps or app categories.

I would argue that ARKit, HomeKit, Metal, CoreML and Vision have created new
application categories and applications.

Just one example, look at the intelligent photo editing apps: Luminar 4,
Pixelmator Pro.

~~~
robenkleene
Have any of the new frameworks you listed lead to new powerful desktop apps?

I’d argue The frameworks you listed are mainly about using the desktop to
create apps for their other platforms, primarily iOS, but of course also
future AR-driven products. Contrast that to something like Sketch or
Pixelmator that are apps that are best used on the desktop. CoreML and Metal
do have some limited use for the desktop, and I think you’re right that I
should have gone into more detail about that in the piece, but those still
seem like they’re primarily technologies for mobile games and consumer mobile
apps, that just happen to also have some limited desktop app applications.
Compared to Core Image which singlehandedly facilitated new desktop apps like
Pixelmator and Acorn. What do you think is there a distinction there or am I
reaching?

